# A/C not working



## dienam3less (Jan 29, 2006)

you may have a leak in your lines

auto stores have kits that you can use to replace your a/c coolant.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

The truck is 10 yrs old, so I'm guessing that it could just be that it is old and needs to be replaced. I find it weird to think that all of a sudden there is a leak. Are these kits pretty easy to use?


----------



## dienam3less (Jan 29, 2006)

my grandpas car is about 10 years old and he has a leak around his compresser. parts do wear out. as for the kits im not sure how hard they are to use... never used them only seen them. my grandpa took his car to the garage and they filled up his a/c and then a week later is wasnt working again so they did a check on the system n found it had a small hole. personaly i think u should have a garage check and make sure u dont have a leak. no point it in if there is a leak.


----------

